# FTP User sieht nicht alle Ordner und Dateien



## X-Trancer (26. Dez. 2010)

Ich bin von ispcp umgestiegen auf ispconfig.

Ich habe alle User und Grupperechte per chown angepasst. Jetzt habe ich ein Ordner mit Flash Dateien drin so um die 12000, ich sehe aber davon nicht mal 2000 und den ordner gifs sehe ich auch nicht.

Als Root User via ssh sehe ich alles. ich benutze winscp.

Es wird sicher wiedermal so ein kleiner Fehler sein.

Wer was weiss bitte melden

Frohe Festatge euch allen

EDIT: Es lag am proftpdlimit von 2000 Files


----------

